# Vintage Norman C-20 Neck Removal Pics & Rosewood Question



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, thought it'd be worth documenting this somewhere since there is literally nothing on the interweb about this model of guitar. 

My wife is away, so it gave me a chance to work in the kitchen with the music blaring. Perfect opportunity to dig into this old Norman (1974 Norman C-20). It has a minor top crack that I wanted to address. 

First step was the removal of the bolt on neck. There are two long screws that are accessed in the back. Then there are four dowels hold it in place. 










The neck itself is beautifully crafted. Apparently Norman Boucher was a cabinet or furniture maker by trade. That shows here. 

And this guitar's serial is 1007. Not sure what the significance of the number '30' is, as it is etched here. 

Look at the gorgeous rosewood. It has reddish hues. I wonder if it's Brazilian? I did receive specs from Godin, they only said rosewood though and I'm sure they wouldn't speculate on where the supply came from so long ago. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Interesting neck joint.

I'm following along.

Nathan


----------

